# Fritzbox 7490: Von DSL zu VDSL wechseln (Telekom)



## Georgler (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne jetzt zum neuen VDSL-Anschluss wechseln, aber leider bekomme ich das gerade nicht richtig hin. Habe derzeit Fritz OS 6.51.

Hier (FRITZ!Box fur Umstellung auf IP-basierten Telekom-Anschluss vorbereiten | FRITZ!Box 749  | AVM Deutschland) steht direkt beim ersten Punkt, dass man bei "Neue Rufnummer" etwas auswählen soll wie "Wechsel von Festnetzanschluss zu...". Das taucht bei mir aber nicht auf. Bei mir kommt direkt ein Fenster "Internetrufnummer eintragen". Bei den Zugangsdaten ist Telekom angewählt.

Wenn ich allerdings den Splitter entferne und einfach nur dieses schwarze Kabel in die TAE-Dose stecke, funktioniert gar nichts mehr.

Was sollte ich machen? Fritzbox zurücksetzen oder geht das noch irgendwie anders?

MfG
Georg


----------



## sunshine1211 (17. Februar 2016)

ist dein Ip anschluss schon freigeschaltet?


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. Februar 2016)

Hast du auch ausgewählt das die Fritbox als DSL Modem fungieren soll ?

Die Fritzbox muss direkt mit der VDSL Leitung verbunden sein um auch IP Telefonie nutzen zu können wenn ich mich recht erinnere.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag: vielleicht das falsche Kabel genommen ?  Bei mir waren 2 Kabel dabei und ich musste nur ein graues Kabel nehmen.


----------



## Devils-Child (17. Februar 2016)

hast du das kabel in den richtigen port der dose gesteckt?


----------



## Georgler (17. Februar 2016)

Der Anschluss ist freigeschaltet. Habe zumindest eine E-Mail bekommen in der genau das drin stand.

Verkabelt habe ich das genau wie auf diesem Bild hier: http://service.avm.de/support/media/de/98.png

Und bei den Zugangsdaten habe ich gar keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die „Anschluss" heißen. In dem Reiter habe ich ja Telekom eingetragen. Bei den Verbindungseinstellungen sind nur noch so Einstellungen wie „Bei Inaktivität trennen (empfohlen für Zeit- oder Volumentarife)" und „Internetzugang über die FRITZ!Box" oder „Über ein externes Modem". Bei mir wird die Internetverbindung dauerhaft gehalten (weil Flatrate) und Internet wird über die Fritzbox hergestellt, nicht über ein externes Modem.


----------

